# Θαλάσσια Σπόρ και Δραστηριότητες > Vehicle Simulator > Έτοιμα πλοία >  ε/γ- ο/γ Ταξιάρχης - NEL LINES (vehicle simulator)

## GiorgosVitz

To ε/γ- ο/γ Ταξιάρχης της NEL LINES είναι διαθέσιμο για το vehicle simulator
526.jpg

----------


## puntov

Καλησπέρα σας πολυ ωραιο το βαπόρι μπράβο!!!!!!!!!

----------

